# Sharing Mac (10.6.8) Files w/ Windows 7



## Penguinboy1995 (Sep 24, 2011)

I was wondering what settings need to be set, and what needs to be done on both computes, i have Printer sharing up and running with no problems but i can't seem to get my mac to be detected on my main Windows 7 PC. I am able to connect to my Windows 7 PC but can't seem to get my mac to show up. Also i have connected it to the Windows 7 workgroup and still nothing. All help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Not sure if you've looked at any guides online but this should have the info you need:

File Sharing With Snow Leopard - Sharing OS X 10.6 Files With Windows 7


----------



## Penguinboy1995 (Sep 24, 2011)

JMPC said:


> Not sure if you've looked at any guides online but this should have the info you need:
> 
> File Sharing With Snow Leopard - Sharing OS X 10.6 Files With Windows 7


i've read that one and thats what i did to share it. and followed the steps and still no dice.


----------

